

IOS 6 vs Android 4.1(+Google Apps) feature comparison - bookwormAT
http://www.businessinsider.com/google-android-jellybean-versus-apple-ios-6-2012-9?op=1

======
bookwormAT
"Round 3: Android Beam vs. Shared Photo Stream" That point is a little bit
odd. I would say Photo Stream is more similar to (privately) sharing your
Google+ Albums or sharing from the Android Gallery through the share intent.

Android Beam is a very different beast.

